# What size horse should I ride??



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

you could just about ride anything, as short as 14 hands and not look like you were a big kid on a pony. you def do not have to worry about being to big for any horses out there.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

sierrams1123 said:


> you could just about ride anything, as short as 14 hands and not look like you were a big kid on a pony. you def do not have to worry about being to big for any horses out there.


Oh. Well that makes me feel better I think I always feel out of place when I ride shorter horses because I'm basically the tallest person at my barn. Thankyou


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

While it depends on the horses build, you're height/weight will look fine on many average sized horses (14-16hh) although when get taller, larger built horses you may look overhorsed, but that is not so bad.


----------



## Minime (Jan 11, 2012)

I completely agree with above anything from 14 hh upwards. I love small ponies think that's cos I'm a shortie enjoy


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm 5'5" and weigh about 120 pounds and my boy is (I've been told) 14.2 hands. I fit him almost perfectly. 

I like to ride horses that are around 15 hands, but I've got to say I like being on the ground and being able to see over my horses back. It makes me feel more in charge.

You could probably try almost any size of horse and you'd look good. At least in my opinion


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

At 5' 5" you are 16.1 hands high - as a very rough rule of thumb I reckon horses between 14.1 and 16.1 look OK for that height, so 0 to 2 hands shorter than you. But it also depends how well the horse takes up your legs - a fine 14.1 might look a little small for you but a wide 14.1 would look OK. Note - I am only talking about aesthetic proportions - weight carrying abilities depend on rider competence and horse fitness as well as weight & size.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm...I'm a 5'8" guy at 175 lbs, and I've been riding my 13 hand BLM mustang. No pictures, but with my pony, jump saddle, jeans, helmet & cowboy boots, I'm sure I look pretty odd. But the mustang doesn't seem to care, and one of the joys of being 53 is that I don't give a rat's rear either! Of course, we haven't met many folks out in the desert, and all my neighbors think I'm strange anyways.

The mustang with my 5'0", 100 lb daughter-in-law. Use your imagination to figure out what I look like on him:










I'll add a picture of me on my 14.3 Appy. You can decide if he looks too small for me:


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures! I can't believe that you're 5'8" and she's only 14.3 hands - you guys look great together


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am the same height as you (but weigh about 15 pounds more) and I've ridden everything from 13 to 18 hands. I only looked a _little_ big on the 13 hand pony. My own preferance though is horses between 14 and 15 hands.

Just for reference, this pony was 13.1.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

More pics - yay<3
I rode a 13 hh pony once, &I could literally wrap my legs all the way around his stomach &touch my feet together in the middle:lol: I was like, "I think your horse should be riding me," to my trainer.
Personally, I love tall horses. I feel SO much better when a super solid TB is below me. &The shorter horses are, the bouncier their trots have been in my experience.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm 5'9 and ride a stocky 13.3 hand haflinger. It all depends on what you are comfortable with and the build of the horse. I've ridden taller horses that felt too narrow and uncomfortable for me and I felt too big on them while my short but stocky guy feels great.

As fort he shorter = bouncier trot - again it depends. This had a lot more to do with conformation and training (collection) than it does on height. My haflinger has a very smooth trot that I love, then again if he is ticked off at me he can get very choppy and hard to ride. LOL. The brat. Now my husband's taller draft cross - yeah his trot is never going to be anything but rough due to his build. He will about bounce you into next week.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Cat said:


> My haflinger has a very smooth trot that I love, then again if he is ticked off at me he can get very choppy and hard to ride. LOL. The brat.QUOTE]
> 
> Ahaha, horses. :lol:
> That &bloating their stomachs out when you go to put their girth on. LOLZ


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I should have probably mentioned that the pony was half quarter horse and was built like one. He had a wide chest and a big barrel and that's why he took up as much of my leg as he did. If he had been a narrow little thing like a lot of ponies I see, I probably wouldn't have been nearly so comfortable on him LOL.

Cat, it's funny you should mention the trot. That little pony was a very smooth traveler. It took a bit of getting used to because it was short strided, but it was still very smooth. On the other hand, I have an 18 hand perch that it is impossible to sit his trot...at all.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Well, I should have probably mentioned that the pony was half quarter horse and was built like one. He had a wide chest and a big barrel and that's why he took up as much of my leg as he did. If he had been a narrow little thing like a lot of ponies I see, I probably wouldn't have been nearly so comfortable on him LOL.


Yeah, I've noticed that no matter how short a horse is, if they have a round belly, then I don't look as out of place Thanks


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everyone I am 5'6'' and 190 
but when I was riding I was 155 I have ridden horses from 14 hh - 17hh 
I feel most comfortable on a 15 hh or taller


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Just for curiosity's sake...my pony mustang has a trot like a jackhammer. I always expect to pee blood after about 5 minutes. OTOH, his canter is like glass - I could drink a cup of coffee on him.

So I guess I should start with a canter & coffee, so that I'll be able to dilute the blood when I pee after the trot...


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

bsms said:


> I'll add a picture of me on my 14.3 Appy. You can decide if he looks too small for me:


you fit together well! I have never seen a picture of myself on my 14.3 horse but i've always felt like I probably looked too big for her. Seeing this picture seems like it wouldn't be true since I am even shorter than you.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

bsms said:


> Just for curiosity's sake...my pony mustang has a trot like a jackhammer. I always expect to pee blood after about 5 minutes. OTOH, his canter is like glass - I could drink a cup of coffee on him.
> 
> So I guess I should start with a canter & coffee, so that I'll be able to dilute the blood when I pee after the trot...


OMG. This made me laugh so hard!!:lol::-o:wink:


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

I am going to say about 14hh, or possible lower, depending on the horse, to about 16hh. It is really going to depend on the horses body type. Like whether he is small around his barrel, or all big and bulky.

This is my sister, who is about 5"6 and her 14.2-3hh Arab. He is pretty small around his barrel, making her look rather tall for him :lol: And those Cowboy boots eat her legs up, haha. But, seriously, do you think she looks to tall for him?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> I am going to say about 14hh, or possible lower, depending on the horse, to about 16hh. It is really going to depend on the horses body type. Like whether he is small around his barrel, or all big and bulky.
> 
> This is my sister, who is about 5"6 and her 14.2-3hh Arab. He is pretty small around his barrel, making her look rather tall for him :lol: And those Cowboy boots eat her legs up, haha. But, seriously, do you think she looks to tall for him?


no she looks ok to me


----------



## dancer67 (Jan 28, 2012)

What about a 6'5" guy 250# or so? 17hh? Just wondering.....


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

dancer67 said:


> What about a 6'5" guy 250# or so? 17hh? Just wondering.....


My dad is 6'7" and he rides a 15.2 stout quarter horse. He uses him as a civil war calvery horse.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

What kind of riding do you do? Personally, despite being only 5'0" I wouldn't ever buy a horse under 15.3 hh. I really hate riding anything, in general, below 15.2 hh because my torso is so long and I feel like I throw them off balance when I jump if I make a slight mistake. My two personal horses are 15.3 hh and 16.0 hh and I feel like a perfect size. If you don't feel comfortable on a smaller horse than you're probably fine on a 16+ hh horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dancer, what will be more important is to find a horse that is compact and sturdy. A horse with big bones in their legs, big feet, a large barrel, and a short, strong back will be able to comfortably carry much more than a horse of the same height/weight that is long backed, narrow, and has dinky little legs and feet. I just sold a 14.2 hand mustang that I wouldn't have hesitated to put you on.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I wouldnt worry about it. I am 5'6" and Hunter is 14.2 -.3 and carrys me fine.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Legend said:


> I am going to say about 14hh, or possible lower, depending on the horse, to about 16hh. It is really going to depend on the horses body type. Like whether he is small around his barrel, or all big and bulky.
> 
> This is my sister, who is about 5"6 and her 14.2-3hh Arab. He is pretty small around his barrel, making her look rather tall for him :lol: And those Cowboy boots eat her legs up, haha. But, seriously, do you think she looks to tall for him?


They're really cute togetherTo be completely honest she may be a tad tall, but that's probably cuz there's no stirrups to really hold her legs up higher - with them, I'll bet they look perfect:wink: &She can't weigh much from the looks of it, so he probably doesn't have any trouble carrying her.:lol::-o


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Whatever size you feel comfortable on. Your light enough to not worry about a horse being "too small" for you. 


Not quite sure how old you are. But if your young, keep in mind your still growing. 
So if this is regarding _buying_ a horse, i'd stay on the bigger side.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

mselizabeth said:


> Whatever size you feel comfortable on. Your light enough to not worry about a horse being "too small" for you.
> 
> 
> Not quite sure how old you are. But if your young, keep in mind your still growing.
> So if this is regarding _buying_ a horse, i'd stay on the bigger side.


I wish I was still growing. *Sigh. When I was younger I actually bone scans &everything to see how tall I would get when I was older, because I play alot of sports. The only way my height is going to change is if I SHRINK Aha, my sister is two years younger than me &she just went thru a major growth spurt &is about 2 inches taller than me. So jealous. You guys are all so tall:wink:


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> I wish I was still growing. *Sigh. When I was younger I actually bone scans &everything to see how tall I would get when I was older, because I play alot of sports. The only way my height is going to change is if I SHRINK Aha, my sister is two years younger than me &she just went thru a major growth spurt &is about 2 inches taller than me. So jealous. You guys are all so tall:wink:


You never know. I'd still leave room for growth. 

Are you buying?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> You guys are all so tall:wink:


Hey, now! Not all of us :lol:. I am in the same boat as you, I stopped growing at about 14 and was, by far, the shortest person in my class. I was a close second for shortest in high school :shock:.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

mselizabeth said:


> You never know. I'd still leave room for growth.
> 
> Are you buying?


I hope so. I feel like my parents are really starting to think that I can handle owning a horse. I've been leasing for a couple of years now, &my riding has improved ALOT. That &the fact that Ive been getting pretty decent grades lately has led to my parents talking about buying a horse alot more with me. They even asked my BO to give them a heads up if she sees anything about a horse for sale that would suit me, &my mom &I have been looking around online for things. Ive been begging since before I could talk, if you get what I mean LOL. 
:lol::wink:


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Hey, now! Not all of us :lol:. I am in the same boat as you, I stopped growing at about 14 and was, by far, the shortest person in my class. I was a close second for shortest in high school :shock:.


Woah, that's so cool that you sorta have like a record there then or something! It's weird, I'm like super short when it comes to school &sports, but at my barn, I'm like a giant! How tall are you??


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> I hope so. I feel like my parents are really starting to think that I can handle owning a horse. I've been leasing for a couple of years now, &my riding has improved ALOT. That &the fact that Ive been getting pretty decent grades lately has led to my parents talking about buying a horse alot more with me. They even asked my BO to give them a heads up if she sees anything about a horse for sale that would suit me, &my mom &I have been looking around online for things. Ive been begging since before I could talk, if you get what I mean LOL.
> :lol::wink:


Exciting! Assuming your young, go for something taller. Since you mentioned earlier you feel better on them anyways. 

I'd shoot for 16hh. Since you said your long legged. 
But don't let that stop you from a nice, shorter horse. 

I've seen too many kids get horses too small/too old for them and have to sell them within a couple years. I waited until I was 18 to get my own, to avoid such a problem.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

mselizabeth said:


> Exciting! Assuming your young, go for something taller. Since you mentioned earlier you feel better on them anyways.
> 
> I'd shoot for 16hh. Since you said your long legged.
> But don't let that stop you from a nice, shorter horse.
> ...


Thanks That's what Ive been looking for, for the most part. I can't imagine myself riding a horse that I looked way too big for everyday LOL. Does anyone else ever feel unstable &like it's harder to stay balanced when they're on smaller horses??


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 5'7" and fluffy (I've posted my weight elsewhere, but since my weight has varied quite a bit over the different horses I've ridden, it isn't relevant here ;-)). 

I have ridden horses anywhere from a 13.2hh-ish buckskin paint pony to a big 16.1hh-ish roan QH and a 16.2hh friesian cross mare. My current gelding is around 16hh (and still growing!). My old gelding was 14.2hh (on his tip toes). My problem is that I have six miles worth of leg, so any horse I ride needs to either have a nice, big barrel to accommodate it, or needs to be tall so I don't look underhorsed (to give you an idea of how long my legs are...my ex-husband is 6'5 and our legs were the same length...I could have worn his pants comfortably without the legs being too long, except the waist was too big). The 13.2hh pony was tubby as hell, so I actually felt okay on her. My favorite was actually the big friesian mare. She was tubbier than hell, but I felt secure on her, even though she was tall (and dumb lol).

Anyway, given that you're two inches shorter than me and weigh considerably less, I'd say just about any size horse would be okay for you, as long as it takes up your leg decently. Be careful going for a BIG horse unless you have long legs, though, or else you'll look way overhorsed.  We Ride Big Horses | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

you should be good for a 13hh horse i am 5'8 and a half and i ride my friends little 13hh Paso and her little Qh about 13.3hh, also im starting barrels with my 14.1hh(?) paint mustang, and today showing my mom said i looked great on him, i like horses 16hh and taller thats why i got a 16.3 to 17hh paint for barrels. im also starting to ride my friends moms Derssage horse for her, hes 16.2hh i belive.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> Thanks That's what Ive been looking for, for the most part. I can't imagine myself riding a horse that I looked way too big for everyday LOL. Does anyone else ever feel unstable &like it's harder to stay balanced when they're on smaller horses??


Happy horse shopping!
Good luck


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

mselizabeth said:


> Happy horse shopping!
> Good luck


Thankyou I find it all so exciting


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It seems to be one of those things that is between each horse & rider. Some of us like tall or small, then there's the width, & the length of our leg. Then plug in the personality, & each horse/rider team will be different. I don't like mounting anything over 15.2 as I get older, but I usually opt for something in the 13.2-14.2 range, I'm 5' 1" & almost back down to 120 #'s.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> Woah, that's so cool that you sorta have like a record there then or something! It's weird, I'm like super short when it comes to school &sports, but at my barn, I'm like a giant! How tall are you??


I am 5'5 as well and most of my height is in my legs. 36" inseam here LOL.

I don't know, I think there was something in the water that all the other kids were drinking. My entire school was just a bunch of giants. All but 1 or 2 of the guys were well over 6' with 2 guys pushing 7'. Even the girls were no shorter than 5'8.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Dang! You need to bottle that water and send it to the Philippines. My wife is the tall one at 5'2" :shock: (Oldest daughter 5'1", daughter-in-law 5'0" on a tall day).


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I am 5'5 as well and most of my height is in my legs. 36" inseam here LOL.
> 
> I don't know, I think there was something in the water that all the other kids were drinking. My entire school was just a bunch of giants. All but 1 or 2 of the guys were well over 6' with 2 guys pushing 7'. Even the girls were no shorter than 5'8.


They sound like a bunch of runway models LOL. At my school, you would have been at the tall side of average. Then again, my school is majority asians..


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

bsms said:


> Dang! You need to bottle that water and send it to the Philippines. My wife is the tall one at 5'2" :shock: (Oldest daughter 5'1", daughter-in-law 5'0" on a tall day).


My mom is full Filipino &shes 5'8" - ionno how she managed that LOL. I think I got the shortness that she somehow escaped or whatever:lol:


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

bazil is 14hh QH margan and i am 5'6 about and i dont think i look that big on her, in this picture i am even wearing all my winter stuff.


----------

